

The Eat of Battle: How the World's Armies Get Fed - sethbannon
http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2014/feb/18/eat-of-battle-worlds-armies-fed/#

======
userulluipeste
"[...] but the «flameless heater» shows off American tech skills – just add
water to the powder in a plastic bag and it heats up enough to warm the
plastic meal pouch."

Wasn't this kind of tech (that involved heating double-deck cans, by pouring
water in the lower deck) used by the German army in the battle fields of WW2?

